# NEW A3



## sistemf (May 6, 2002)

Did you see the pictures (probably guessing) in Auto Motor und Sport? I don't have a scanner, unfortunately. It seem it won't differ much from present generation. I'm disappointed. I hope they are wrong and that next a3 will be more agresive.
Do you have any pics?


[Modified by sistemf, 6:54 PM 6-4-2002]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: NEW A3 (sistemf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Do you have any pics?
[HR][/HR]​Ask and Ye Shall Receive.......
















































































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sistemf (May 6, 2002)

*Re: NEW A3 (aliengti)*

Thanks, you sure do have large collection.
Unfortunately, a3 on the latest pictures in AMS looks much more conventional.


----------



## AD (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: NEW A3 (sistemf)*

Woah, the first 3 (or so) photos of the "up coming " A3's rear end look beautiful. I can't say the same of the front end though. I like the current A/S 3 a lot, but would appreciate a more aggresive look. The orange one with the huge air dam, the convertible and the yellow TT headlight one look the most obviously photoshopped.







Good work though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm looking forward to the new a5 chassis cars... I think.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: NEW A3 (AD)*

The A3 is beauty, simply beauty


----------



## voedoe (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: NEW A3 (aliengti)*

Hey all,
I'm kinda new, the new A3 is gonne look great (i hope not to high like an peugeot 307). I just bought a month ago an 2002 A3 1.8T (180) and still have to wait another full month till delivery ..... patience is not a thing for me







.
Anyway ... I didn't choose for the new one ... as the price they offered was too good so the other will certainly cost some thousands of euro's more







.
greetz from Belgium


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: NEW A3 (voedoe)*

Welcome to the Tex'








And post some pictures of your A3







!


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: NEW A3 (aliengti)*

THis is getting tiresome....all I want to know is are we gonna get the A3/S3 in the USA? When? That's all I want to know right now. I'll worry about what it looks like when we find out whether we get it here or not.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: NEW A3 (mr_e1974)*

Patience my man








I dont think anyone on the Tex know's an exact date of when were getting US/CANADIAN A3/S3/
Keep Your Chin Up, We're gonna get through this


----------



## Man&Golf (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: NEW A3 (aliengti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]














[HR][/HR]​holly molly........is that for real!!!!!


----------



## AUDI-SPEED (May 18, 2002)

*Re: NEW A3 (aliengti)*

@ aliengti
Is this what you want?








Greetings from Germany
Holger


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: NEW A3 (AUDI-SPEED)*

AUDI-SPEED
That is one increbile looking A3








You don't know how lucky tou are to be driving one of those gems.
I love your wheels, The whole car is so tastefully done.
Bravo! Awesome car. Your car is now my background wallpaper








Please Post More Pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Your car is soooo Nice














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pekka (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: NEW A3 (aliengti)*

I think Holger's picture is the S3. You can tell by looking at the fenders (much wider than those of an A3) and the side mirrors (made of aluminum rather than plastic).
If you want to see pictures of a plain vanilla A3, take a look at my sig.


[Modified by Pekka, 5:34 AM 7-15-2002]


----------



## Projekt-Chick (May 30, 2002)

*Re: NEW A3 (Pekka)*

WOW! I really like the New A3s.....I'm sooooo sad that they don't sell those here in North America....we are really missing out on some nice European cars over here


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: NEW A3 (Projekt-Chick)*

quote:[HR][/HR]WOW! I really like the New A3s.....I'm sooooo sad that they don't sell those here in North America....we are really missing out on some nice European cars over here







[HR][/HR]​The new A3 will be coming to North America in the fall of 2003.


----------



## vr6 power (May 25, 2000)

*Re: NEW A3 (Hajduk)*

is this new a3/s3... nice
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=424387


----------



## subi (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: NEW A3 (aliengti)*

We cen see new A3 in tehe last picture in aliengt post








rest all of them are faiks ...










[Modified by subi, 8:47 PM 7-21-2002]


----------



## Projekt-Chick (May 30, 2002)

*Re: NEW A3 (subi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The new A3 will be coming to North America in the fall of 2003.[HR][/HR]​Awww wow, you just made my day! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Too bad I probably won't have enough money to buy one though, but I could dream


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: NEW A3 (Projekt-Chick)*

THIS pic is the only one that makes me want one.. outta all those. i liked the older S3's better


----------



## hotani (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: NEW A3 (4NRYDE)*

agreed. If the new A3/S3 that makes it to the US (2004?) looks like a TT, I don't want it, *blech*. If it looks like the current style, I'll start saving my pennies!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: NEW A3 (hotani)*

Some pretty interesting photoshop pics. I can not wait to see what Audi really has planned for it though.


----------



## Projekt-Chick (May 30, 2002)

*Re: NEW A3 (III)*

quote:[HR][/HR]THIS pic is the only one that makes me want one.. outta all those. i liked the older S3's better















[HR][/HR]​Agreed on as well babe


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: NEW A3 (Projekt-Chick)*

i wonder if the next a3 design is going to be completely different from what we think...


----------



## G601990 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: NEW A3 (s3GTI)*

When this car(which up to a few minutes ago I did'nt even knew existed) comes to the states I'll, I'll... well first I'll crap my pants







Then I'll need to be tied down so I don't sell my car to by one. Jesus Christ it's a little cheap audi







Is it available with quattro? This is just too cool, for like a year now I've been bumblin around moanin about how much better Audi was back in the day when any average joe with a little cash could get a 4wd German sports car. Sure I could get a Suby WRX(which is a real cool car), but that'll never be quite as cool as an old quattro coupe. I know those of you who live where they sell these probably think I'm on crack but this is really cool for me. The only things more exiting than this would be an actual NEW Quattro Coupe or Scirocco/Corrado. Those are like my 3 favorite cars ever, not counting exotic sports cars I'll never afford anyways. Crap I just realized that this could be like *Base Golf :Corrado VR6* but *A3: Quattro Coupe* I hope not. Sorry I know so little about these cars


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: NEW A3 (G601990)*

I am all excited about the A3/S3 coming to the states. But It makes me ponder how much the MSRP on an S3 would be








It's gonna be way out of reach for some of us that want this car.


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: NEW A3 (aliengti)*









Looks like an R/C car


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: NEW A3 (sistemf)*

That silver one and red one are lustful babes! Closet thing to a Corrado yet. Hello VW you've now got the motor selection how about it? Wanna try again? That new A3 is lookin' kind of like a baby all-road.


----------



## Pocket Empty (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: NEW A3 (AUDI-SPEED)*

Do you have any interior pics by any chance???


----------



## A4SilverRings (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: NEW A3 (matt007)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Looks like an R/C car[HR][/HR]​I'll take 2


----------



## Woody708 (Feb 26, 1999)

*Re: NEW A3 (matt007)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








Looks like an R/C car[HR][/HR]​
Holy crap, that's some dense jungle you got there. Where do you live, the Congo?


----------

